# Pico Wireless on fluorescent?



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I want to add a wireless switch to about ten 4 lamp troffers. Possible?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Absolutely, even if your wireless switch relay just switches a higher current relay or contactor.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Yep!

Lutron usually includes a minimum load capacitor for small loads. I've never had to use it though. The smallest load I've run was (2) 8' 2-lamp fluor.

You should be fine with your load.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The thing to consider is that they don't just have an off/on. They ramp up. If the customer doesn't mind that, it should work.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks, guys. You're the best  .


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

99cents said:


> Thanks, guys. You're the best  .


You're best bet is to call their tech support as they have a pretty good one and they will let you know if this may be an issue


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You're best bet is to call their tech support as they have a pretty good one and they will let you know if this may be an issue


Actually, I did, Dennis. Lutron has a good technical service line. They actually pick up the phone and know what they're talking about.

I'm good to go. The Maestro is good up to 8 amps. Fluorescent isn't an issue. The only problem is delivery. My supplier doesn't carry ivory. I'm pulling wire tomorrow  .


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

99cents said:


> Actually, I did, Dennis. Lutron has a good technical service line. They actually pick up the phone and know what they're talking about.
> 
> I'm good to go. The Maestro is good up to 8 amps. Fluorescent isn't an issue. The only problem is delivery. My supplier doesn't carry ivory. I'm pulling wire tomorrow  .


I've used the Lutron Caseta switches. Just make sure you order the switch and not the dimmer.


----------



## mdimillo (Dec 30, 2017)

wendon said:


> I've used the Lutron Caseta switches. Just make sure you order the switch and not the dimmer.


Oh wow they make Caseta SWITCHES? Wish I knew that a few months ago. Crossed my fingers that the dimmer would work with a contactor, no dice. Going to dig out a model number and keep it handy.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

They also have the wireless relays that you can nipple mount to a box. These also come in a 0-10v dimming pack that you can run with a wireless pico dimmer.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

wendon said:


> I've used the Lutron Caseta switches. Just make sure you order the switch and not the dimmer.


I bought an on/off and it ramped up and down just like a dimmer.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

THIS 73 PAGE DOCUMENT is the most comprehensive that I've found on Caseta Wireless.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Old thread but Skylink works great for on/off.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Finally got them all in.
How did I do?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> Finally got them all in.
> How did I do?



That looks like a Clown Shoes job..........


----------

